# Will A PCI Express v2.0 Video Card Work On v1.0



## X-Terminator (Jun 29, 2008)

I have A ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe motherboard socket 939 which is a PCI Express v1.0.  Will A PCI Express v2.0 Video Card (HD4870, HD4850 is what I want to buy) work on v1.0?


----------



## erocker (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes it will and with minimal (probablly not noticable) performance loss.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 29, 2008)

At X16 lanes, no, there won't be any impact on the performance. However, make sure you have a good power-supply for the card as PCI-E 1.1 doesn't supply power on-par with PCI-E 2.0.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 29, 2008)

btarunr said:


> At X16 lanes, no, there won't be any impact on the performance. However, make sure you have a good power-supply for the card as PCI-E 1.1 doesn't supply power on-par with PCI-E 2.0.



It won't matter, either way the card is sucking up the same amount of power from the PSU.  You don't need a better one just because you are using PCI-E 1.1.


----------



## candle_86 (Jun 29, 2008)

im running my HD3870 on PCIe x16 not 2.0 and i do well


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Jun 29, 2008)

I have an ASUS M2NPV-VM, socket AM2 that supports PCI-E 1.0, and my PCI-E 2.0 HD3850 works fine on it.


----------



## Joe Public (Jun 30, 2008)

The HD4850 seems to draw about 33W from the PCIe slot and the rest off the PCIe connector. (Rightmost diagram).   So powerwise it's just fine.


----------

